# snacks and goodies



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

What are your favorite foods to take out hunting. 

mine are coffee, PB&J, sardines and crackers candy bars


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

I always have coffee, nutty bars, and goose jerkey in my blind bag along with a few bottles of water


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Combos, gardetos, beef jerky, red bull, and powerade.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Goose jerky, water and Copenhagen.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Got out real early and made some hobo pies on an island for the opener last year...


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

rico1391 said:


> Got out real early and made some hobo pies on an island for the opener last year...


I would put your dekes out for you for a pizza hobo pie in the morning.


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

Coffee, Pop-Tarts, jerky.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Mountain Dew in quantities that mortals could not consume. 

Jerky
Rice Krispy Treats 
Mini Donuts- but only the cinnamon spice donuts when they are in season. 
Peanut Butter Twix

On all day hunts we (I) take a small grill and burn some hot dogs; typically with some BBQ chips.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

duckcommander101 said:


> On all day hunts we (I) take a small grill and burn some hot dogs; typically with some BBQ chips.


We did this out on the boat while fishing for herring/whitefish this year, right in the middle of the pack. Talk about some jealous people!


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I usually bring at least a granola bar and a bottle of water. I try to bring out something chocolate too, have a huge sweet tooth haha


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

rico1391 said:


> Got out real early and made some hobo pies on an island for the opener last year...


That was quite interesting haha. But it worked.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Smoked Venison hunter sticks and ELK jerky this year!


----------



## Jbutler23 (May 4, 2011)

We have a small coleman cooker that we always have along. Then we bring small sausage patties, cheese, and hawaiin rolls. Throw a small camping frying pan with the foldable handle and everything else stated from above in a 5 gallon bucket with lid. Not only does it act as a seat it keeps everything dry. 

Once in your favorite spot and have all your decoys set light up the cooker, fry up the sausage throw some cheese on top. Split the rolls and enjoy. Been doing this since before I was old enough to shoot. Probably my favorite part is cooking breakfast in the blind. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

someone11 said:


> That was quite interesting haha. But it worked.


Makes it kinda hard when I forget the butter, and it's raining, lol


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a thread I can get into. :lol:

I don't drink coffee. Monster for me. The rehab flavor nowa days. I started drinking the stuff way before all the cool kids got to it. Back when it was hard to find in the stores. 

A favorite of mine and all those that hunt with me (they can't keep their hands out of it) is meat n cheese. I buy the small cheese filled cocktail weenies and cut up a couple different flavors of cheese into cubes and mix em up in one of those disposable tupperwear containers. Don't knock it till you try it. I break this out later in the year when the weather will keep it fresh. 

If we are going to hunt all day I will bring the big blind bag and keep a footlong sub in there. Seriously. I dont hunt well hungry! ne_eye:

From there its an assortment of water, pop tarts, candy bars, jerky, or crackers.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Gorp (trail mix) coke, coffee, snickers, water, eggs, sausage, bacon, fried taters in the morning. And whatever else I can fit in the boat. Heck one year we did prime rib and greenbean casserole in the blind on a portable butane grill.:evil:

They don't call me full figured for nothing.


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

I forgot. I like to do pancakes and eggs in the boat. I think we need to make a duck boat cookbook.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

A big green monster drink and I'm good til noon! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

We have done burgers and dogs on the grille, and I always have sunflower seeds, water, or Gatorade and usually some kind of candy or little Debbie cakes.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

FullBody said:


> This is a thread I can get into. :lol:
> 
> I don't drink coffee. Monster for me. The rehab flavor nowa days. I started drinking the stuff way before all the cool kids got to it. Back when it was hard to find in the stores.
> 
> ...


The subs always made me jealous.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

usually poptarts and donuts and we can't forget the pepsi and a gatorade and powerade.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Usually nothing all day. Water when its hot. Maybe a monster if i come off midnights


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

A box of crackers, loaf of white bread, corn on the cob, and a salad with anchovies....

Ken


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

You guys forgot the cheese and cracker packs for the dog! He's gotta eat too. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SpecialEd (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm still looking for a Jimmy johns that will deliver to the woods. Call one and ask one time, it's good for a laugh.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

shooterutting said:


> You guys forgot the cheese and cracker packs for the dog! He's gotta eat too.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Not if its a real retriever


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Gotta have coffee and PB&J if nothing else. I'll usually have a granola bar or some trail mix in the blind bag too.


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

What's your dog eat then? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

shooterutting said:


> What's your dog eat then?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It hunts all day in ice cold water never complains and eats when we get home.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

My bag usually has Kellogg Pop Tarts, and Kellogg Special K bars. Austin cheese crackers. 

My fav to munch on is pistachios. Sunflower seeds are good too, but the calls get mucked up. 

When we are out all day, I pack some sandwhiches. We used to carry a little fold up stove and do up a few cans of Dinty Moore Beef stew. But since something changed with the flavors we stopped buying that. 

I have to say, one time when I hunted with Boone, he broke out this canned duck or goose meat sandwhiches. Dam those were good !!!! I need that recipe !! 

This is a great thread. I also think a duck blind recipe book is a great idea. 

(Shia Kid, how is this for positive??)

Hope everyone chimes in on this thread, we might get some great ideas on what to try this year while out hunting.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Bellyup said:


> My bag usually has Kellogg Pop Tarts, and Kellogg Special K bars. Austin cheese crackers.
> 
> My fav to munch on is pistachios. Sunflower seeds are good too, but the calls get mucked up.
> 
> ...


No chocolate milk or corn beef hash....


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Czechoslovakian soup and duck wraps.....right Dan? Yummo 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

lewy149 said:


> It hunts all day in ice cold water never complains and eats when we get home.


 

Your dog must be like you. Super human to not eat all day. You may not have time to eat when you have to get some sleep out their


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

oldsalt mi said:


> Your dog must be like you. Super human to not eat all day. You may not have time to eat when you have to get some sleep out their


No then Chessies are tough. Most of you've prolly never been around someone who has wrestled and done it well. Best advice I ever got was your mind will quit b4 your body. I remember one time in college standing up and it was all blurry across the mat, wanted to vomit, coach is like you ok, laughed yep. Ground out 1.5 more minutes made it through 1 min out. Escaped In 30 sec out and rode out the other 30 ot for the w. Pukrd my guts out, face bruised to hell but damn did it feel great lol. I cut 13 lbs in 19 hrs once cause our 35 decided he didn't wanna make the cut anymore. Walked into gv at 185 running a 17.40 ish 5k and got told to make 149. Eat 700 calories work out like 6-8 hrs everyday go to class and have a social life. Always make me laugh to when I hear kids lie about cutting weight. I didn't eat for 3 days, umm no. Water was my enemy I had a hard time controlling that the day b4 weigh ins. Or farming have a big breakfast spend all say with only beer or water on a hay wagon and in a hay mow. Was known around here as the only white kid that could out work Amish kid. I was 13-14 and had 2 amish kids close in age and we pushed 4 19 year old kids out of a hay mow down to the elevator and the still couldn't feed us enough hay. Grew up different is all. Grew up how kids should. Mentally tough none of this psycho babble BS pansy skinny jeans wearing kids there are today. I'll never forgot when haying got good 6 am till midnight or later for a week or 2 straight.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> No then Chessies are tough. Most of you've prolly never been around someone who has wrestled and done it well. Best advice I ever got was your mind will quit b4 your body. I remember one time in college standing up and it was all blurry across the mat, wanted to vomit, coach is like you ok, laughed yep. Ground out 1.5 more minutes made it through 1 min out. Escaped In 30 sec out and rode out the other 30 ot for the w. Pukrd my guts out, face bruised to hell but damn did it feel great lol. I cut 13 lbs in 19 hrs once cause our 35 decided he didn't wanna make the cut anymore. Walked into gv at 185 running a 17.40 ish 5k and got told to make 149. Eat 700 calories work out like 6-8 he's everyday go to class and have a social life. Always make me laugh to when I hear kids lie about cutting weight. I didn't eat for 3 days, umm no. Water was my enemy I had a hard time controlling that the day b4 weigh ins. Or farming have a big breakfast spend all say with only beer or water on a hay wagon and in a hay mow. Was known around here as the only white kid that could out work Amish kid. I was 13-14 and had 2 amish kids close in age and we pushed 4 19 year old kids out of a hay mow down to the elevator and the still couldn't feed us enough hay. Grew up different is all. Grew up how kids should. Mentally tough none of this psycho babble BS pansy skinny jeans wearing kids there are today. I'll never forgot when haying got good 6 am till midnight or later for a week or 2 straight.


Can I have your autograph??


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

FullBody said:


> Can I have your autograph??


Sorry you are unable to understand tough. Weak people can't. Sorry explaining its not that hard to go all day without eating. I'm guessing your kids couldn't survive up here In gods country. Ban me from here whatever. People like him are what's wrong with our nation. I feel sorry for you. You will never know what its like to push yourself to the point of failure and never even doubt that you got more in the tank. You will quit. Its why I'll sit here and watch you cry about season dates. Im guessing you no idea what pride is.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

lewy149 said:


> Sorry you are unable to understand tough. Weak people can't. Sorry explaining its not that hard to go all day without eating. I'm guessing your kids couldn't survive up here In gods country. Ban me from here whatever. People like him are what's wrong with our nation. I feel sorry for you. You will never know what its like to push yourself to the point of failure and never even doubt that you got more in the tank. You will quit. Its why I'll sit here and watch you cry about season dates.


Lewy, who did you wrestle for in high school? I remember having to cut from 215 to 189 with 2 weeks notice..worst 2 weeks of my life...and winning conference with the worst flu I have ever had..puked twice during a match and almost got dq'ed because they counted it towards my blood time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> Sorry you are unable to understand tough. Weak people can't. Sorry explaining its not that hard to go all day without eating. I'm guessing your kids couldn't survive up here In gods country. Ban me from here whatever. People like him are what's wrong with our nation. I feel sorry for you. You will never know what its like to push yourself to the point of failure and never even doubt that you got more in the tank. You will quit. Its why I'll sit here and watch you cry about season dates.


No really...keep telling us more about how tough you and your dog are in this thread about hunting snacks. We were all dying to know. 

I realize now how hard I need to push myself to be as tough as you. Thanks. :lol:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

FredBearYooper said:


> Lewy, who did you wrestle for in high school? I remember having to cut from 215 to 189 with 2 weeks notice..worst 2 weeks of my life...and winning conference with the worst flu I have ever had..puked twice during a match and almost got dq'ed because they counted it towards my blood time.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Gladwin, 3 on our career wins list and 2x all state. 56-4ish as a senior. Worst was cutting from 48 to 35 from 10 pm to 5 pm. Thought id die. Went 15-1 at 157 b4 the cut. Was going to stay at 45 but body fat test wouldn't let me cut down till mid season. Think the highest I came in high school was 11% and the state wouldn't let you go below 7?? Or 5 I don't remember. Loved it. Now my knees elbows n hips pay for it. Wrestled my junior year with a torn rotator cuff, cracked collar bone and separated my shoulder twice. Ruptured my biceps tendon. Hyper one knee both elbows. Tore my meniscus. We all laughed that it was the 2nd knee surgery b4 your 40 that gets you. You never know more about yourself until you've been through it. Hell we got to college with like 14 fresh faces and 5 stayed. I honestly thought about quitting then gritted my teeth said f it I can wrestle mean too lol


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

FredBearYooper said:


> Lewy, who did you wrestle for in high school? I remember having to cut from 215 to 189 with 2 weeks notice..worst 2 weeks of my life...and winning conference with the worst flu I have ever had..puked twice during a match and almost got dq'ed because they counted it towards my blood time.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Always wrestled Gladstone at team regional. Would have been 00-04. Fresh year kid was tough up state champ. Junior crushed there stud. Sr year they bumped away. Those up kids could have been very good with more competition up there. No people to push em. Kinda like up north I didn't have much. So we went down south to find good matches. Way more people. No 3-4 hr bus ride to cheboygon lol


----------

